# 100 dollar product give-a-way plus free shipping



## maximpep (Oct 24, 2014)

Pick a number between _1_ and _1000_. 
The person closest to our number will receive *$100 of free product from maxim peptide! *
But that's not all check out our awesome promo for this weekend! 
we will announce the winner some time on Sunday
(limit 1 guess per person)



​


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 24, 2014)

976


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 24, 2014)

500


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 24, 2014)

Im surprised there are not more posts here....  Cmon people good company giving away free stuff. I would post but I doubt these guys want to keep giving free stuff to the same people.


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 24, 2014)

619


----------



## Stillgrowing (Oct 24, 2014)

1


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 24, 2014)

657


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 24, 2014)

777


----------



## scalpedwookie (Oct 25, 2014)

350


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 25, 2014)

225


----------



## cujo (Oct 25, 2014)

426


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oonjunsoo (Oct 25, 2014)

100


----------



## dagambd (Oct 25, 2014)

123


----------



## aveman73 (Oct 25, 2014)

232


----------



## doubledoubleyo (Oct 25, 2014)

590


----------



## strength809 (Oct 25, 2014)

747


----------



## Amozoc (Oct 25, 2014)

266


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Oct 26, 2014)

824


----------



## HeavyB (Oct 26, 2014)

357


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

780


----------



## twatwaffle (Oct 26, 2014)

639


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 26, 2014)

694


----------



## need2grow (Oct 27, 2014)

555


----------



## BlizzRush (Oct 27, 2014)

808


----------



## maximpep (Oct 27, 2014)

G.Reaper said:


> 777



The number was 770 so the winner was (G.Reaper) with a guess of 777! Congratulations email us at info@maximpeptide.com with what products you'd like along with your shipping address! Please include your user name in the subject line


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome thank you! I will send this in tonight.


----------

